# How toxic are cloves?



## fruitriver (Feb 10, 2012)

I didn't know cloves were toxic and my mom has been using them all around the house to make it smell good. She puts it on herself, and I think on the ground.

I don't know if or how much contact the cats got with it, and I don't know how to get rid of it because I don't know where she put it.

How toxic are cloves to cats? Could it be life threatening if they licked it off their paws or sat/rolled on it?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Some quick links:

http://pets.thenest.com/oils-poisonous-cats-9403.html

http://offbeathome.com/2013/12/cloves-and-cats

http://www.ibdkitties.net/Toxicunsafe.html

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/essential-knowledge-for-cat-ow-58072

Hope these help!
Good Luck and All Paws Crossed for him! 
Sharon


----------



## fruitriver (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you! I have seen a lot of bad stuff about essential oils, but what about ground cloves? She uses ground cloves, not clove oil.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poisons/


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control/toxic-and-non-toxic-plants


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

happycat said:


> I didn't know cloves were toxic and my mom has been using them all around the house to make it smell good. She puts it on herself, and I think on the ground.
> 
> I don't know if or how much contact the cats got with it, and I don't know how to get rid of it because I don't know where she put it.
> 
> How toxic are cloves to cats? Could it be life threatening if they licked it off their paws or sat/rolled on it?


From 10cat's pet poison hotline link:


> Cloves and allspice both contain a compound called eugenol, which can cause liver toxicity in cats.


Could you ask your mom _where_ she puts these cloves? I hope they aren't on the ground or just anywhere. Maybe some spring cleaning on your part and sweep/vacuum all the areas your kitty has access to, just to make sure? Talk to your mom about the toxicity of these cloves to your pets, and if she still wants to have them in your home, maybe stick some cloves in some oranges (like Christmas time!) instead and place it in areas your cats don't have access to? You could tell her to keep them in dresser drawers (with her clothes), linen closets, etc instead if she wants to smell like cloves herself. I'd think pomander balls would be more helpful to deter your cats from coming in too close to the cloves if it's pierced in these fruits, and also know immediately if one of the cloves somehow disappeared. I wouldn't place these things too close to your cats hang out areas for obvious reasons, of course.


----------

